# Jiri



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He can get to anywhere on the floor he wants at anytime with skillfully impressive offensive moves:yes: 


Problem is he can't finish but 10% of those great moves.

I think its mental, because its obviously not from a lack of ability in my humble O pinion.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree with you Tom, I'll think this guy will blow up and be a bargain. If he comes out to even 75% of his talent, he'll be the guy remembered for the trade on the Dallas side.

-Petey


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Mavs love Welsh and believe that he will be a steal in this
trade. As if the rest of the trade isn't a steal already.

I really like this guy and continue to wonder what is wrong with
his shot. He is suppose to be a sharpshooter and if he can
find his range he will be really good.

I just don't know what the Mavs are going to do with all these
players. I would like to see Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels
also get some playing time so they also can develop.

The Mavs should try and really cut down on the
minutes of Nash,Finley,Dirk and Jamison to keep them fresh
for the playoffs. It could cost us a few wins but may be worth
it in the end.

There is just not going to be enough minutes to go around for
such a deep ballclub. Hopefully we can put some other teams
away early and allow the starters to rest and these young guys
to get some experience.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> The Mavs should try and really cut down on the
> minutes of Nash,Finley,Dirk and Jamison to keep them fresh
> for the playoffs. It could cost us a few wins but may be worth
> ...


Good Idea :yes: 

And along with resting the starters it gets the young guys developed faster so they can be a little more prepared ready for the playoffs too.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> The Mavs should try and really cut down on the
> minutes of Nash,Finley,Dirk and Jamison to keep them fresh
> for the playoffs. It could cost us a few wins but may be worth
> ...


I agree to this on one condition: We don't lose home court in the playoffs. As long as the Mavs are in the top 4 and can develop talent, I'm happy!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree to this on one condition: We don't lose home court in the playoffs. As long as the Mavs are in the top 4 and can develop talent, I'm happy!


With the Wolves improved, you might play all your starters to the max, and still not get home court advantage.

-Petey


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> With the Wolves improved, you might play all your starters to the max, and still not get home court advantage.
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. I mean, I can easily see Sacramento dropping off. And I also think it's very close between the Wolves and the Mavs. Only time will tell...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jiri dosen't have confidence in his shoot I remeber seeeing him in Summer league strugling with hsi shoot and getting very down and the coaches of GS had to keep encoraging him to keep shooting but besides that he is a good player just needs to get his confidence up.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

How many mins do ya'll think he get?.... What kinda production do you see outta him?... Thanks for the info... Peace


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> With the Wolves improved, you might play all your starters to the max, and still not get home court advantage.
> ...



lol man the twolves have got to be THE MOST OVERRATED TEAM IN THE NBA THIS YEAR


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know how many minutes he'll get, but I know he'll make the most of them. When the Mavs get on their scoring sprees, it's easy for a lot of guys to make shots on the momentum alone. I think he'll be the steal of this trade.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Too bad he got traded today huh?
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ur/stories/102003dnspomavstrade.1f334492.html
:laugh:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hasta la vista Welsch


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I don't mean to bag on him too much, he may turn out to be a good player. But he's played in 37 NBA games in his career and is now on his *fourth* team. That may be some kind of record. It's really a red flag, because nobody seems to want to keep him.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

In no way am I defendin Welsch... But get real... He was a rook last season for Golden State... He played in 37 games for a team that already had Arenas..Boykins..J.Rich..Sura and Dunleavy at the guard positions... Jus exactly how did you expect him to get mins?... In the Big D there really was no need for him... He was a filler on the Jamison and Fortson for Van Ex trade... Why you think everybody in the Mavs orginization was give'n him such high praise... Perhaps to drive his trade value up?... He'll get mins in Beantown... Judge him after he plays more than 6 mins a game in a season... Peace


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I see what you're saying, but I don't really think I was judging him too badly. He may turn out to be a good player. All I'm saying is that before he's started his second season he's been traded three times. That's a fact, not an opinion. And to me that's a sign that people who do this for a living have serious reservations about whether he could ever be a contributing player on a good team. But thanks for replying.


----------

